# Swapping ins mid term



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

I just took out a new year policy with *** in June and today i recieved a email from liverpool victory for £449 which saves me a whooping £200 a year. So my question is how easy is it to swap mid term when paying DD per month ?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

probably end up costing you more why not consider LV after finishing your current insurance....


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

prob will , its just a shame they sent a new quote to get me to swap.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

If your on monthly DD's then it should be fairly easy to swap over. Speak to you insurer as there may be a cancellation fee (usually£40-£60ish). They should only charge you time on cover and the cancellation fee. As you're paying by DD's it would be a nominal fee plus the cancellation. If the cancellation fee is excessive then just cancel the DD's with your insurer at the bank, your policy will lapse for non-payment, and start the new LV policy as & when your ready. Remember to return your certificate to your own insurer as well.


----------



## dave.murphy89 (Apr 23, 2008)

If you took it out within 30 days you can cancel and only lose a small portion, if it is more than 30 days you lose a lot more by swapping and I am not sure if it would be worth it.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

You only lose what you've paid for so far if you're on DDs. Although if you're 9months in then don't change as your close to another years NCD but if your talking 1-3months then go for it.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

im 2 months in, think ill give them a bell and see what they say .


----------

